# firefox 3.6.9 non parte

## polslinux

ieri ho aggiornato firefox alla versione 3.6.9...ora non parte più:

```
pol@pol-netbook ~ $ firefox

pol@pol-netbook ~ $
```

edit: revdep-rebuild già dato!Last edited by polslinux on Mon Sep 13, 2010 9:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

In questo momento, più di fare un revdep-rebuild forzato sulle librerie che servono a firefox, non mi viene in mente

----------

## riverdragon

Prova a spostare la cartella del profilo che trovi dentro a ~/.mozilla e a rilanciare firefox.

----------

## lucapost

se hai ancora problemi prova a postare il risultato di

```
ldd firefox
```

----------

## polslinux

 *ago wrote:*   

> In questo momento, più di fare un revdep-rebuild forzato sulle librerie che servono a firefox, non mi viene in mente

 

come faccio? non bastava dare un revdep-rebuild generale??

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a spostare la cartella del profilo che trovi dentro a ~/.mozilla e a rilanciare firefox.

 

Niente da fare, non cambia nulla  :Sad: 

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se hai ancora problemi prova a postare il risultato di 
> 
> ldd firefox

 

Ecco a te:

```
pol@pol-netbook /usr/bin $ ldd firefox

   linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb77b3000)

   libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7782000)

   libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb777e000)

   libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libstdc++.so.6 (0xb7692000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7548000)

   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb77b4000)

   libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7521000)

   libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb7513000)
```

----------

## polslinux

Scusate è firefox normale e NON la -bin!!

----------

## ago

In pratica devi fare un revdep-rebuild forzato delle librerie che vedi con ldd

----------

## riverdragon

Essendo firefox normale e non il binario, io al posto tuo ricompilerei firefox e xulrunner, eventualmente anche nss e nspr.

----------

## polslinux

 *ago wrote:*   

> In pratica devi fare un revdep-rebuild forzato delle librerie che vedi con ldd

 

revdep-rebuild --library NOME

si fa così??

----------

## polslinux

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Essendo firefox normale e non il binario, io al posto tuo ricompilerei firefox e xulrunner, eventualmente anche nss e nspr.

 

dopo proverò anche questo grazie  :Smile: 

----------

